# GSD for seizure alert? Anyone have any knowledge of this?



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys. I finally got everything activated....

We just bought our 2nd GSD 8 days ago. He is 9 weeks old. Me and my wife talked about a service dog. But we didn't really think much about it. We have a 1 1/2 year old son who has a seizure disorder. They are usually short lived and isolated....About an hour ago, he started having a seizure in his high chair. This was a full blown seizure and he actually quit breathing,,, This is the first time he has stopped breathing,,,,He started to turn blue, but he started breathing again after 20 seconds or so. We gave him his emergency seizure medicine and it stopped it immediately. 

It made us ask the question again....Should we look into working our new dog for something like this....Would it be possible from a financially standpoint. We originally purchased this GSD for PP work as he matures....but we are now thinking if we should try it....If it doesn't work, then so what....at least we tried. 
What do you guys think? Anyone know anything about this? I don't at all.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The simple answer is NO
Seizure alert training isn't a DIY activity and there are more quacks and rip off artists then real professional trainers. Save your money and have a human being (you, your wife or another responsible adult) keep an eye on your kid. Your GSD may "alert" you to any seizures naturally but don't depend on it and don't leave any dog unsupervised with any children.


----------



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The simple answer is NO
> Seizure alert training isn't a DIY activity and there are more quacks and rip off artists then real professional trainers. Save your money and have a human being (you, your wife or another responsible adult) keep an eye on your kid. Your GSD may "alert" you to any seizures naturally but don't depend on it and don't leave any dog unsupervised with any children.



I didn't plan on DIY. I'm just trying to gather some information on the subject. We watch our kids and don't leave them unsupervised. I'm talking about seizures, not parenting habits. We are good with how we supervise our kiddos. 

Our concern is it only takes a minute or two not breathing for major damage to occur. If I could stay up 24/7 I would, but it's impossible to keep a constant eye on him during sleeping hours. 

I've heard of seizure dogs, but I don't know if it is reliable or one of those "they might alert you on occasions" .... That's why I'm asking to see if anyone on this forum has experience or any knowledge of these dogs.


----------



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The simple answer is NO
> Seizure alert training isn't a DIY activity and there are more quacks and rip off artists then real professional trainers. Save your money and have a human being (you, your wife or another responsible adult) keep an eye on your kid. Your GSD may "alert" you to any seizures naturally but don't depend on it and don't leave any dog unsupervised with any children.


My response seems like I'm being a prick....I didn't mean it that way....After re-reading it, it does sound a little crappy, but that isn't my intentions. ...The seizures are def something that frustrates us and weighs our family down.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm epileptic myself. Started having petit mals at 10 years old, and myoclonic jerks and had one grand mal when I was 13. I'm almost 100% controlled now and feel blessed every day.

Seizure alert dogs cannot be trained. Alerting to seizures is a natural ability some dogs have. But they alert or they don't. You cannot train a dog to alert a seizure.

Seizure RESPONSE dogs can absolutely be trained. However, I do not think I would do so with a dog that has been bred for personal protection unless I really knew what I was doing. The last thing you want is to be alone with your seizure response dog who won't let anyone near you if you need medical attention.

Also, I know how difficult it is. I wouldn't wish epilepsy on my worst enemies. I wish the best for your son and your family.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well said Katie!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I am an ems worker. When bringing a pt to a hospital, about 2 years ago, There was a young woman in a room in the ED. As I walked by the room I saw a black lab in there with her. I asked the ER tech about it. He told me he detected her SZ. She had been going to that hospital for years, and the dog was her reliable alert. He always has been. I would try to get information for you, but we don't frequent that hospital much at all, unless stationed at the airport. I will ask around and see what I can come up with. In the meantime, good luck.


----------

